# Mouse Lemur



## Shadow81 (May 17, 2008)

Couldnt decide if this was DWA category or if should be posted in exotics, so I took a chance... please move it if Ive made an error and accept my apologies.

So it aint a reptile, but are these DWA animals?

Ive had a go of them abroad and they are so cute and I want several, lol, but am in no position just yet to get a DWA (though the extension is being built)!

I cant find these specifically on the list.

I cant see how they could be "Dangerous" as they are tiny, and fully grown can fit in the palm of adult hands.

If anyone who knows could please clarify this for me, and if anyone knows where I may be able to purchase some please let me know! Google aint my friend when trying to locate UK breeder/stockists for these 

Thanks in advance


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Not DWA as far as I'm aware, but I think you'll be hard pushed to find anyone with some for sale, they are oooooooooooober cute though! 

You say you worked with them abroad? What are your experiences with them (I'm not checking up I'm just interested).


----------



## Shadow81 (May 17, 2008)

sorry, i gave the wrong impression, lol

i didnt work with them, i spent the vast majority of my holiday visiting a wildlife park each day just to see them. i handled them a lot, and fed them, but they were already tamed, socialised etc...

i fell in :flrt: with them the second i set eyes on them! they lived in large hamster cages, but the lid was left open from when the park opened till it closed. (6am - 9pm) and they rarely went 6 foot away from their "homes".

they are totally the cutest little things ive ever seen


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

glidergirl said:


> Not DWA as far as I'm aware, but I think you'll be hard pushed to find anyone with some for sale, they are oooooooooooober cute though!
> 
> You say you worked with them abroad? What are your experiences with them (I'm not checking up I'm just interested).


no, we've not been aware of any either.. mores the pity..

i'm with you on the cute front tho i must admit!

N


----------



## Shadow81 (May 17, 2008)

IF, and thats a big IF i can get some, would people on here be interested? I have thought of one source who MIGHT be able to get me them.

I dont imagine they'd be easy on the pocket though!

So whats the plural?

Mouse Lemurs?
or
Mice Lemurs? :hmm:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Shadow81 said:


> IF, and thats a big IF i can get some, would people on here be interested? I have thought of one source who MIGHT be able to get me them.
> 
> I dont imagine they'd be easy on the pocket though!
> 
> ...


Well they are in captivity but i bet there still very,very rare and they will make your wallet thin if you do find one:lol2:.I'm not sure what country it's based.But here's the AD.
OBAID's Petzone - Welcome to my world of pets !!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Shadow81 said:


> IF, and thats a big IF i can get some, would people on here be interested? I have thought of one source who MIGHT be able to get me them.
> 
> I dont imagine they'd be easy on the pocket though!
> 
> ...


if you have a source its always worth asking, i dare say we have a few people on the client list who would be interested in at least knowing the details...

N


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I've seen them in the wild, there are 8 species of mouse lemur, and like all lemurs they are endangered species and it's illegal to trade them.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Graham said:


> I've seen them in the wild, there are 8 species of mouse lemur, and like all lemurs they are endangered species and it's illegal to trade them.


Not if they come with the relevant paperwork, article 10's etc.


----------



## Shadow81 (May 17, 2008)

it is? but there are so many different types of lemur in private captivity in the uk.

I thought it was ok as long as living conditions were appropriate.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

One assumes, that quarantining has been undertaken as a thought for this species of primate? [All primates require q/tining into UK from abroad]

This is a species that is indeed rare and not as common as some of the other species of Lemurs that we see in the UK today.

They are indeed covered by CITES as are all madagascan species, and would need to travel with all legal protocol and adjoining legislation.

Failure to comply with 1] and that is instantly illegal, and failure to have 2] and you would not have them in for long for l feel you may well be visited by some of our high authority chaps.

RM


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

there are indeed many lemurs, infully legal ownership, in the uk yes.

if you were importing lemurs tho, they must not be from the wild and must go into q'tine..

N


----------



## muskrat (Jun 8, 2008)

All lemurs except those of the genus Hapalemur (Bamboo or Gentle Lemurs) are covered by DWA license. This includes all the small lemurs. CITES is only aplicable in international trade. There are uk based breeders of nearly every type of lemur.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

muskrat said:


> All lemurs except those of the genus Hapalemur (Bamboo or Gentle Lemurs) are covered by DWA license. This includes all the small lemurs.


You're absolutely right! Lol, those mouse lemurs ... killers you know! :lol2:


----------



## muskrat (Jun 8, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> You're absolutely right! Lol, those mouse lemurs ... killers you know! :lol2:


 
Nobody said the rules were sensible, after all Racoons are of the list and have a worse bite!!!

This is the problem with rules written by Civil Servants in Ivory Towers.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You also need to check with EU legislation. I am currently looking into porcupines, being dealt illegally in the UK.Not DWA, but heavily protected. Would suggest lemurs of any species have the same level of protection. PM me, I will get full details for you.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

really ian..

bet i know where too...

about time tbh..

i am not aware of any lemurs being on the EPS however.. which is another thing they were short of..

N


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry, I know this is an old thread but just to clarify...... Are mouse lemurs covered by DWA or not???? 

Thanks mat.


----------

